# New Banner For My Friend



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Hey everyone i made this for my friend his Grandfather, Who he was very close to, just passed away and i made him a banner and im just cuious on what you all think of it.. it was hard and remember im no expert at P/S Thanx..

ImageShack - Hosting :: ericgple2.jpg


----------



## I KiMuRa I (May 18, 2007)

*Looks nice IMO...just bring the picture up in photoshop and do black & white gradient map on multiply 20% and go to image>adjustments>curves and darken it a bit ;] ...your design is already awesome, it just needs to be darkened IMO*


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks good.

Darkening could help. But, it looks good the way it is. Try some different things and compare the results.

Keep at it. :thumbsup:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Thanx alot fellas.. I apperciate it. and im going to mess with some things.. See what i can do.. Thanx


----------



## FightNight (May 10, 2007)

Looks great..do what you gotta do.....i like the whole design you got and the lettering....


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

I came up with this


----------



## I KiMuRa I (May 18, 2007)

*Why do you always redo somebody else's work?*


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

raymardo said:


> I came up with this
> 
> View attachment 689


In this instance I asked him if I could do something with it. I liked it. 

Some of the other things you've seen me changing in these threads are images I've created for other users that are being done to their specifications.


----------



## I KiMuRa I (May 18, 2007)

*Oh I was just wondering...I wasn't trying to attack you or anything*


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

I KiMuRa I said:


> *Oh I was just wondering...I wasn't trying to attack you or anything*


No offense taken. Your avatar and sig are both good looking. If you made them, my hat's off to you. :thumb02:​


----------



## I KiMuRa I (May 18, 2007)

*lol thanks*


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey Raymardo when you read this you need to clear out some of your PMs i can't send you one. We need to talk.


----------



## I KiMuRa I (May 18, 2007)

*Uh oh someone's in trouble...
lol*


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

lol, not in a bad way. I need his help.


----------



## I KiMuRa I (May 18, 2007)

*Yeah I know I am just fooling around =]*


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Yea i know. Whats up with the colored font??


----------



## I KiMuRa I (May 18, 2007)

*Want it to match the color in my sig...the color of the font*


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Then here is mine.


----------



## I KiMuRa I (May 18, 2007)

*lol looks much better *


----------

